# How Do I Find A Horse That I Sold?



## CrossCountry

Why do you want to find her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezytony13

I just want to see if she is ok and if she is still alive. I also wan to get some pictures of and her baby. She was very special to me and my dad. He got rid of her so I could get a new horse.


----------



## lovebearsall

There is a group on facebook called "Where is This Horse Now". You could try posting there. Good luck!


----------



## speedy da fish

You could try writing to the AQHA again and see if they will forward your information on to the new owners as they will not be able to give you details of there info. It will then be up to the new owners to get back to you but its worth a shot.

I used to work for a passport issuer here in the UK and this happened a few times whilst I was there. Every issuer operates differently but as I said, worth a shot!


----------

